# My Latest Obsession!



## Carrie (Dec 2, 2006)

Vampire books!
I love them. I started getting into vampire books after reading a book called _Twilight_. (author unknown, sorry)
Heh, I'll admit that after reading that book and its sequel I actually wanted to become a vampire myself. *laughs*
But, anyway, does anyone else read vampire books? Any recommended titles? ^^
Thanks.
*Carrie*


----------



## Der_Parvenu_Meister (Dec 2, 2006)

if you know any that have the sort of dark setting and gore as Blade 1 then i'd love to know but i hate the anne rice ones, all that love bollocks


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s (Dec 2, 2006)

Ignoring what Der said- Anne Rice


----------



## Carrie (Dec 2, 2006)

I've read some Anne Rice books.
I like them, personally...


----------



## Neko (Dec 14, 2006)

I know the twilght books are very good. there are more coming out and a moive too. I can't wait.


----------



## Winged Sandals (Dec 15, 2006)

What's the sequel to Twilight?  (My friend is currently reading Twilight and loves it.  I have Christmas presents on my mind, haha.)

As for vampire books, I love them.  I have to like the "type" of vampires in the book though, aheh.


----------



## Neko (Dec 16, 2006)

The sequel to twilight is new moon. Its really really good.

Don't feel bad I have to like the vampires in the books for I can read them.


----------



## wmd (Dec 16, 2006)

Vampires are a great interest to me too. I have the ideas for a vampire story in my head. I have been thinking about making it an online serial or fleshing it out into a novel or trilogy of novels.

Anyway... I like the gore and violence of the "Blade" type stories, but the erotic Anne Rice type stories are great too. 

Vampires are so appealing to so many people because they are tough bad ass mother effers and at the same time they are sensual and erotic creatures.


----------



## red lantern (Dec 19, 2006)

Jack Yeovil does has one called 'The Bloody Red Baron' a vampire story set in WW2 and another one set in the warhammer world called Silver Nails


----------



## spikeraber (Dec 19, 2006)

I read Twilight and New Moon... this is my confession as they are both chick books... my guilty pleasure


----------



## kidstaple (Dec 20, 2006)

*Blood Red Baron*

I did some searching on the book: 'Bloody Red Baron"... Looks like it's out of print.... I was really wanting to read it too.... Could it have been a sequel to another book?


----------



## Carrie (Dec 27, 2006)

When reading Twilight and New Moon I was obsessed with Edward. I got so mad when Jacob came into the picture.
lol
Oooooh, a movie is coming out???
Yay.
It better be good. You can't ruin a good book with a crummy movie...I have a bad feeling about the new Eragon movie. I LOVE the Eragon books and the movie doesn't look all that great...
Jeez I'm rambling...
*Carrie*


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Dec 27, 2006)

Heard the movie Eragon was contrived... but then again, I thought his stories kind of were too. Just my opinion though. The special effects are supposed to be mad-hat though... so it might be worth it just to gawk at cool computer techy stuff. But again, that's me. I'm sorry, now I'm rambling. Carrie you're contagious.


----------

